# I am Eating Right



## alabbadi (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I have for the last two weeks changed my diet, the reason was for the last year i have almost maintained the same weight and i wanted to gain extra muscle and bulk up a bit.

I am 5 ft 11 inches and weigh 85Kg

My training is good and i get good gains i train intensively 4 days a week

2 on 1 off then 2 on and weekend off.

what has happened since i upped my calorie intake is i have seen a dramitic change in my waistline where i didn't want it to be, although i bulked up slightly in my upper body but compared to my stomach no contest. i have put on 2.5 kilos in 2weeks

it seems that all the extra calories have gone to the wrong area. I don't eat junk food or biscuits sweets or cakes icecream or fatty food too much so i am baffled.

i will list below what i usually eat and maybe anyone out there can tell me where i am going wrong.

8:15am

Meal 1 
*30g Bran Flakes**Semi Skim Milk**40grams Whey Protein*

11:30

Meal 2


*half a tin of tuna or 4 boiled eggs**4 small Slices Whole meal bread**8 Brazil nuts**1 Banana*

1pm - 2:30 (Gym) Weight training

3pm

Meal 3


*40g Whey Protein**1 Apple**8 Brazil Nuts*

4:30 pm

Meal 4


*1 Cup of White rice boiled or plate of pasta**Chicken curry sauce or Mince**1 creatine drink*

7:30 pm

Meal 5


*3 Slices of wholemeal Bread**10g cheese**1 Cup Tea*

11pm

Meal 6


40g Whey Protein Shake6 Brazil Nuts or 2 spoons peanut butter

This is generally what i eat mostly with some variations on meals 4 and 5

where i would eat at meal 4

2 jacket potatos a can of tuna 100g of cottage cheese and 4 boiled eggs

meal 5

chicken breast with mixed veg

i also snack on fruits some days

any help folks would be great because i don't think i am consuming that much an average of 4000 calories, which is less than i was told i should be consuming.

i just can't imagine had i consumed more how big my stomach would get.

regards

Alabbadi


----------



## Manticore (Aug 29, 2008)

I had the same problem on what i thought was a pretty 'clean bulk' diet. Just make sure you're either high carb/low fats or low carb/high fats. One or the other. It seems like you're perhaps mixing the two at first glance.

No expert by any stretch of the imagination but that's what i refocussed on and it helped.


----------



## alabbadi (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks Manticore for your reply.

it just supprises me that i put on some fat around my waist when i don't eat fatty foods , most of the carbs are from protein, rice pasta and veg.

I thought that the training will burn off any excess that i may consume anyway

i guess i need to fine tune it a bit so i will just have to experiment until i get it right


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

One thing could be less shakes more wholefoods. Avoid the whey shake before bed.... possibly eat cottage cheese instead.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

alabbadi said:


> Thanks Manticore for your reply.
> 
> it just supprises me that i put on some fat around my waist when i don't eat fatty foods , most of the carbs are from protein, rice pasta and veg.


 Are you joking or what? :confused1:

Eggs, cheese, curry, nuts and you dont think your eating fatty foods?

That said you need plenty of good fat.

After training have your creatine drink and 50 grams of fast carbs not nuts.

Also start doing some cardio to keep the fat down.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Bread will put lard on you like almost nothing else. That is your main problem I'd say.

Fat doesn't make you fat per se.


----------



## alabbadi (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks Con for your reply, just to make things clear a bit more

the eggs i eat are egg whites only. the nust only a handful of brazil nuts which i think are healthy any way not enough to make me fat. the cheese i may agree too much would make me fat how ever i probably have one sandwich about 10g that alone cannot put too much weight on.

the curry again is not an everyday thing just now and then and its home made with lots of veg with chicken and not much oil used.

I would have thought that any access fat would be burned off in the gym anyway as i probably lose 750 Kcal during training five times a week.

I probably not mentioned this but i do cardio on Wednesdays for an hour

i think i should probably cut down on the bread although a few slices a day it might help

thanks again for your advice most appreciated


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

FAT DOES NOT MAKE YOU FAT


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

As long as whatever your putting on in weight you put on the bar dont worry about it.

....


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

your breakfast is lacking in the amount of food... don't forget you've not eaten all night... so up the carbs at brekkie...


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Your diet is pretty awful. What kind of a body building diet is Meal 5 : 3 slices of bread, some cheese and a cup of tea ? Theres too much bread and too much whey and not enough real food.

Also this idea that eating fats makes you fat shows a basic lack of understanding of how the body works. Im not having a go here but you really need to start reading up on nutrition and how the body reacts and deals with different food types if you want to get a decent diet sorted.

If I was trying to build a car I wouldnt start by buying an engine, a gearox etc and just start sticking stuff together. Id buy a book on how a car works and figure that out


----------



## alabbadi (Oct 11, 2008)

irwit said:


> Your diet is pretty awful. What kind of a body building diet is Meal 5 : 3 slices of bread, some cheese and a cup of tea ? Theres too much bread and too much whey and not enough real food.
> 
> Also this idea that eating fats makes you fat shows a basic lack of understanding of how the body works. Im not having a go here but you really need to start reading up on nutrition and how the body reacts and deals with different food types if you want to get a decent diet sorted.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

alabbadi said:


> I think what you are suffering with is a sudden increase in calories that your body is finding difficult to metabolise. In your quest to 'eat right' you have forgotten the basic mechanics of how bodies react to sudden increases to calories it can't cope with. All the excess will be stored as fat.
> 
> Also like others have commented I have to question the 'quality' of your diet.
> 
> ...


----------



## alabbadi (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks Lou

Your reply is very informative

to tell you the truth i do eat all things you mentioned , my problem is to do with consistancy. with a busy life and work it sometimes can be difficult to prepare meals.

when i get home i will probably eat what my wife has made which is not bad food as a lot of our diet is rice pasta fish meat chicken and veg

I think you are right what you say that my body is finding it difficult to metabolise the excess food that i have suddenly started eating.

I will try and cut out bread for a while because i have asuspision that this is the main culpret for my bloatiness.

with regards to Branflakes maybe i can replace it with oats, however i have never had oats as a breakfast, and was wondering how would you take it. just with milked or is there another way.

regards


----------



## Rono26 (Aug 21, 2007)

A lot of good advice from Lou there.

Biggest 2 things in my opinion are to quick an increase in cals, and the quality/cleanness of your Carbs. Oats and brown rice are the cleanest form of Carbs as far as i am concerned.

Also Whey is fast acting protein, it would be better to use a ProPeptide protein, or possibly Casein if not. You can mix it with Milk (skimmed) for slower release.

Oats you can cook as per instructions on pack, or just put them in a bowl and add milk or water. I mix it up.... but when bulking mix with skimmed milk, when cutting mix with water.

I


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Lou said:


> Bread whole meal or otherwise is a very poor choice for carbohydrates eat a good size jacket spud with a good quality protein NOT a tin of tuna


What's wrong with tuna?


----------



## alabbadi (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks Ron26

In your opininion what is the best propeptide, i had a look around on the net and the majority of my searches found CNP propeptide. they seem to be a bit pricy though

are there others that are quality and a bit lighter on the wallet

regards


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> What's wrong with tuna?


yeah, always thought tuna was a good protein source


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> What's wrong with tuna?


Nothing wrong with tuna per se however tinned tuna is processed as all tinned foods; with brine high in sodium; or oil too much fat in an already oily fish.

Fresh tuna from the fish counter is a little different.

Lou


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

alabbadi said:


> Thanks Ron26
> 
> In your opininion what is the best propeptide, i had a look around on the net and the majority of my searches found CNP propeptide. they seem to be a bit pricy though
> 
> ...


I am not Ron26  however CNP's Pro Peptide is great stuff. Get mine from www.thesupplementstore.co.uk

Lou


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Lou said:


> Nothing wrong with tuna per se however tinned tuna is processed as all tinned foods; with brine high in sodium; or oil too much fat in an already oily fish.
> 
> Fresh tuna from the fish counter is a little different.
> 
> Lou


Who actually consumes the brine or the oil though?

I always rinse it under a tap in a sieve before I mix some mayo into it.

Tinned tuna, as you say, is processed, and as such has LESS natural oils than fresh tuna.

HOWEVER, those oils are omega 3 and as such good, healthy fats, not 'too much fat' and something to avoid.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Has no one heard of cans of tuna in water?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

tuna in water, yep, that's what I buy


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

shorty said:


> Has no one heard of cans of tuna in water?


The stuff I've seen is more expensive.


----------



## alabbadi (Oct 11, 2008)

Thats true, i always rinse out the brine too, i also buy tuna in spring water which again has a similar nutritional value.

as i recall a 130g can of Tuna has 36g of Protein no carbs and trace of fat 0.5 to be exact so it is healthy.

one other note i want to mention about Bran which i usually have some in the mornings *Lou* mentioned that there is no nutritional value in this.

well from the information obtained on the pack in every 30g serving 8g of this is protein and 22 grams of carbs with 10 of them from sugar, and no fat

now true there is a lot of sugar which might not be ideal however i have checked up on porridge oats and this has almost the same amount of sugar too per serving.

As it is consumed early in the morning the sugar will be burned off as energy anyway.

regards


----------

